# Are there any Chefs here, or has anyone been to cooking school?



## PredFan

I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.

I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.

Anyone here able to do that now?


----------



## OldLady

Hope it's fun for you!


----------



## BULLDOG

I suggest you try the Trump School of Cooking method. Squirt Ketchup, and mustard on the bun, add a pickle slice,  and wrap it in paper. You can't go wrong.


----------



## mdk

Turmeric and cauliflower are quire a wonderful pairing.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

I like to cook but no professional training. My youngest did take a course for about a year, more as getting out of the regular classroom than any serious interest. I do it 'by guess and by golly'. If you're doing it for the enjoyment and not for a lifelong career move....I'd say maybe take a class thru a local community college or something, just to get the basics & see if that helps....a night or two per week for a few weeks. If you don't want to do that, watch cooking shows or YouTube, then practice in your own kitchen. 

There's been plenty of times I'll start with a new recipe, adding &/or subtracting from it as I go and end up with something completely different. There's even been a few times I've started completely blind going in with just what I have on hand and winging it.  Sometimes it's great, other times it's not. If you do this, make sure you keep track of what you've done, so if it turns out to be a keeper you'll know what you did and can make it again. 

IF you are looking to go 'professional', make sure to get a food handlers permit  And in any case, have fun with it


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Easy Cheesy Loaded Cauliflower Casserole Recipe - Delish.com


Cauliflower with a creamy cheese sauce & bacon is wunnerful, just wunnerful


----------



## mdk

JustAnotherNut said:


> Easy Cheesy Loaded Cauliflower Casserole Recipe - Delish.com
> 
> 
> Cauliflower with a creamy cheese sauce & bacon is wunnerful, just wunnerful



I like to whip the cauliflower with fresh chives and it serve it like mashed potatoes. You get all the warmth from the dish, but with fewer calories.


----------



## Likkmee

BULLDOG said:


> I suggest you try the Trump School of Cooking method. Squirt Ketchup, and mustard on the bun, add a pickle slice,  and wrap it in paper. You can't go wrong.


In order to do that method you need Stormy for the tossed salad


----------



## danielpalos

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?


YouTube has plenty of cooking videos.


----------



## wasrose

mdk said:


> Turmeric and cauliflower are quire a wonderful pairing.



very nutritious and very yellow-----but you need a bit more of FLAVORS.-----of course---if you are a Buddhist monk------and very hungry,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dekster

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?



Yes.  You should start with assessing what is available in your area and try cooking classes and/or cooking vacation packages instead of culinary school so you can skip the exciting world of Gastronomy 101, Food Safety, etc.


----------



## mdk

wasrose said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turmeric and cauliflower are quire a wonderful pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nutritious and very yellow-----but you need a bit more of FLAVORS.-----of course---if you are a Buddhist monk------and very hungry,,,,,,,,
Click to expand...


Add coconut milk, loads of chili paste, and a few dashes of garam masala to make an excellent soup.


----------



## wasrose

for the record---"GARAM MASALA" is a mixture of a whole bunch of spices.  
Turmeric is a bit bitter ----and that's about it----it is also VERY YELLOW---
and-------the word on the street is  CHOCK FULL OF ANTOXIDANTS--
it is even used as a preservative


----------



## martybegan

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?



I've taken a few lessons, but mostly self-taught.

The key is too cook for family, less complaints.


----------



## Muhammed

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?


Yep. I'm semi-retired and decided to learn  gourmet cooking. Actually I got serious about when I became an empty nester.

This is a must read. After I got it from the library and read it I decided to buy my own copy.


The Great meat cookbook : everything you need to know to buy and cook today's meat / Bruce Aidells

600+ pages of small print. Lots of info for anyone serious about cooking.


----------



## PredFan

danielpalos said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube has plenty of cooking videos.
Click to expand...


Instructional type videos or specific recipe videos?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

martybegan said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken a few lessons, but mostly self-taught.
> 
> The key is too cook for family, less complaints.
Click to expand...



That may depend on the family...….mine are very critical and if they don't like what I've spent all day preparing I tell em to eat it or wear it


----------



## martybegan

JustAnotherNut said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken a few lessons, but mostly self-taught.
> 
> The key is too cook for family, less complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That may depend on the family...….mine are very critical and if they don't like what I've spent all day preparing I tell em to eat it or wear it
Click to expand...


My grandfather actually pays for the raw materials every sunday.


----------



## Dekster

I do a cauliflower puree that a lot of people like but my personal favorite way to cook it for my own consumption is to coat with tempura batter, lightly fry and then finish in the oven until it is golden brown.


----------



## WinterBorn

mdk said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Cheesy Loaded Cauliflower Casserole Recipe - Delish.com
> 
> 
> Cauliflower with a creamy cheese sauce & bacon is wunnerful, just wunnerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to whip the cauliflower with fresh chives and it serve it like mashed potatoes. You get all the warmth from the dish, but with fewer calories.
Click to expand...


I cook an entire head of cauliflower in an Insta-Pot, then add butter, shredded parm, sour cream and a spoonful of mayo.    I think it is better than mashed potatoes for some meals, and none of the carbs associated with potatoes.


----------



## WinterBorn

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?



There are a lot of interesting cooking schools.    I would recommend the smaller ones that focus on certain types of cooking.    There is a Japanese cooking school here in Atlanta that I have heard good things about.    I want to go to the Kent Rollins "Cowboy Cooking" school some day.  

Go for it and enjoy the fruits of your labors.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

PredFan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube has plenty of cooking videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instructional type videos or specific recipe videos?
Click to expand...


Either/or...….you can find pretty much anything you're looking for on YouTube. 

Years ago I liked watching Alton Brown, he not only showed you how to prepare a recipe, but also gave the science behind it....for example, check out his video on chocolate chip cookies...thin & crispy or thick & chewy. 


Also, when I was caring for my mother who had specific dietary requirements..... low salt, low sugar, low liquid, no this, no that.....it made normal cooking quite the challenge, I seen a show about using vegetables for flavors and to enhance flavors of other foods in the absence of seasonings. 

Carrots can add color, but also sweetness

Holy Trinity or Cajun/Creole Holy Trinity is onions, bell peppers & celery....used in many recipes. 

Onion, garlic and bell peppers &/or celery is a good start to many as well

Tomato, vinegar and citrus have acids that help breakdown tough meat tissues and are the basis of many marinades used for that purpose. The longer it's left to marinate, the more tender it becomes.....beer &/or alcohol do the same. 

Another tip is keep it fresh & simple...…..but that also depends on how much effort you're willing to put into it. Some things just have to be complicated. 


And if all else fails but most important....learn how to make a good gravy. It can either be a finishing touch to set off whatever dish......or it can cover a multitude of mishaps.


----------



## evenflow1969

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?


Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,


----------



## JustAnotherNut

wasrose said:


> for the record---"GARAM MASALA" is a mixture of a whole bunch of spices.
> Turmeric is a bit bitter ----and that's about it----it is also VERY YELLOW---
> and-------the word on the street is  CHOCK FULL OF ANTOXIDANTS--
> it is even used as a preservative



True. Turmeric is supposed to be good cancer fighter. I use it often.....but just a pinch of it turns everything yellow


----------



## Dekster

evenflow1969 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
Click to expand...


Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.


----------



## evenflow1969

Dekster said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
Click to expand...

Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.


----------



## Dekster

evenflow1969 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
Click to expand...


Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.


----------



## martybegan

evenflow1969 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
Click to expand...


Fresh herbs and spices are better for fresh applications. I find dried spices for things like sauces and stews add more depth to the flavor, in particular when eating the food the day after.


----------



## martybegan

Dekster said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
Click to expand...


What type of soil do you grow it in? Soil has impacts on the makeup of the herbs.


----------



## evenflow1969

Dekster said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
Click to expand...

Cilantro is a big part of my crop. I use it when I make salsa and alot of it. Tablespoons, the shit is expensive. Not a salsa fan huh? I grow cilantro,thyme,oregano,basil,mint, black and cayanne pepper. Keep that mint off the ground or that shit will take over. Not sure what is causing that citris tone except obvioulsy citric acid but I do not understand why it is producing it. I will look into it for you.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Dekster said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
Click to expand...


whaddya mean no cilantro???

gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup. 


stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep


----------



## JustAnotherNut

evenflow1969 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cilantro is a big part of my crop. I use it when I make salsa and alot of it. Tablespoons, the shit is expensive. Not a salsa fan huh? I grow cilantro,thyme,oregano,basil,mint, black and cayanne pepper. Keep that mint off the ground or that shit will take over. Not sure what is causing that citris tone except obvioulsy citric acid but I do not understand why it is producing it. I will look into it for you.
Click to expand...


How the heck do you grow the black peppercorns??? I've never seen the seed or plant. 




As for the citrus flavor......it's possible that's the variety of the plant. IF the start came from a nursery, somebody may have mixed up the labels  


OH, and in general......bay leaves...….not sure they add any flavor of their own, but definitely add or enhance the flavors of other ingredients. Usually best used in those low n slow dishes


----------



## Dekster

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
Click to expand...


I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.


----------



## Dekster

evenflow1969 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cilantro is a big part of my crop. I use it when I make salsa and alot of it. Tablespoons, the shit is expensive. Not a salsa fan huh? I grow cilantro,thyme,oregano,basil,mint, black and cayanne pepper. Keep that mint off the ground or that shit will take over. Not sure what is causing that citris tone except obvioulsy citric acid but I do not understand why it is producing it. I will look into it for you.
Click to expand...



I suspect that the basil has crossed somewhere with purple basil which has a citric taste to some; licorice taste to others.  I do pico de gallo and just leave the cilantro out.


----------



## evenflow1969

JustAnotherNut said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cilantro is a big part of my crop. I use it when I make salsa and alot of it. Tablespoons, the shit is expensive. Not a salsa fan huh? I grow cilantro,thyme,oregano,basil,mint, black and cayanne pepper. Keep that mint off the ground or that shit will take over. Not sure what is causing that citris tone except obvioulsy citric acid but I do not understand why it is producing it. I will look into it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the heck do you grow the black peppercorns??? I've never seen the seed or plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the citrus flavor......it's possible that's the variety of the plant. IF the start came from a nursery, somebody may have mixed up the labels
> 
> 
> OH, and in general......bay leaves...….not sure they add any flavor of their own, but definitely add or enhance the flavors of other ingredients. Usually best used in those low n slow dishes
Click to expand...

Peppercorn Seeds - BLACK PEPPER - Member of the Climbing Vine Family - 50+ Seeds
Thats one way I get clones from my aunt.


----------



## Dekster

martybegan said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What type of soil do you grow it in? Soil has impacts on the makeup of the herbs.
Click to expand...


I grow it in the dirt kind of soil 

Some of mine is in red clay and some of it is in raised beds.  Doesn't really make a difference.  I probably need to switch to a different company as I think it has something to do with the plants.


----------



## depotoo

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?


One of the first things to do is get the Joy of Cooking cookbook.  It is an incredible guide on all things cooking.  Like an encyclopedia for cooking.


----------



## evenflow1969

Dekster said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
Click to expand...

I get that I do not like the smell of cumin. Different strokes for different folks


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Dekster said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
Click to expand...


I've not had that problem of cilantro tasting like soap but I guess everyone has their thing. 

For me, it's fresh peaches taste like gasoline...….but add some cream & sugar, or canned and their great. I love peaches....just not plain fresh


----------



## Dekster

evenflow1969 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that I do not like the smell of cumin. Different strokes for different folks
Click to expand...


My dad was like that.  If you put a flake of cumin in something he would raise holy hell about it he was so atuned in a bad way to it.


----------



## martybegan

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not had that problem of cilantro tasting like soap but I guess everyone has their thing.
> 
> For me, it's fresh peaches taste like gasoline...….but add some cream & sugar, or canned and their great. I love peaches....just not plain fresh
Click to expand...


The Cilantro=Soap thing is a specific genetic trait found in some people. 

I don't have it, but my Brother in law does.


----------



## Dekster

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not had that problem of cilantro tasting like soap but I guess everyone has their thing.
> 
> For me, it's fresh peaches taste like gasoline...….but add some cream & sugar, or canned and their great. I love peaches....just not plain fresh
Click to expand...


Never heard of that with peaches.  Wonder why.  The palate is a funny thing.  Another thing I am weird about is the taste of raisins.   I despise them.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

evenflow1969 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cilantro is a big part of my crop. I use it when I make salsa and alot of it. Tablespoons, the shit is expensive. Not a salsa fan huh? I grow cilantro,thyme,oregano,basil,mint, black and cayanne pepper. Keep that mint off the ground or that shit will take over. Not sure what is causing that citris tone except obvioulsy citric acid but I do not understand why it is producing it. I will look into it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the heck do you grow the black peppercorns??? I've never seen the seed or plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the citrus flavor......it's possible that's the variety of the plant. IF the start came from a nursery, somebody may have mixed up the labels
> 
> 
> OH, and in general......bay leaves...….not sure they add any flavor of their own, but definitely add or enhance the flavors of other ingredients. Usually best used in those low n slow dishes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peppercorn Seeds - BLACK PEPPER - Member of the Climbing Vine Family - 50+ Seeds
> Thats one way I get clones from my aunt.
Click to expand...


holy crap those things would outgrow my pole beans that can grow 12-14ft high. 

Have you tried to save the seeds to regrow your own?


----------



## evenflow1969

JustAnotherNut said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cilantro is a big part of my crop. I use it when I make salsa and alot of it. Tablespoons, the shit is expensive. Not a salsa fan huh? I grow cilantro,thyme,oregano,basil,mint, black and cayanne pepper. Keep that mint off the ground or that shit will take over. Not sure what is causing that citris tone except obvioulsy citric acid but I do not understand why it is producing it. I will look into it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the heck do you grow the black peppercorns??? I've never seen the seed or plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the citrus flavor......it's possible that's the variety of the plant. IF the start came from a nursery, somebody may have mixed up the labels
> 
> 
> OH, and in general......bay leaves...….not sure they add any flavor of their own, but definitely add or enhance the flavors of other ingredients. Usually best used in those low n slow dishes
Click to expand...

As far as soil I have saint marys silt loam to grow in naturally. If I were to grow it from potting siol I wouold use a mix of promix orange bag and black gold soil. I would add some peat moss for moisture retention.  Ph up or down to 6.5


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

cauliflower recipe
1/8th cup cauliflower
1 pound of cheese
1 pound of bacon
roast for 10 minutes at 400 degrees


----------



## evenflow1969

JustAnotherNut said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cilantro is a big part of my crop. I use it when I make salsa and alot of it. Tablespoons, the shit is expensive. Not a salsa fan huh? I grow cilantro,thyme,oregano,basil,mint, black and cayanne pepper. Keep that mint off the ground or that shit will take over. Not sure what is causing that citris tone except obvioulsy citric acid but I do not understand why it is producing it. I will look into it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the heck do you grow the black peppercorns??? I've never seen the seed or plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the citrus flavor......it's possible that's the variety of the plant. IF the start came from a nursery, somebody may have mixed up the labels
> 
> 
> OH, and in general......bay leaves...….not sure they add any flavor of their own, but definitely add or enhance the flavors of other ingredients. Usually best used in those low n slow dishes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peppercorn Seeds - BLACK PEPPER - Member of the Climbing Vine Family - 50+ Seeds
> Thats one way I get clones from my aunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap those things would outgrow my pole beans that can grow 12-14ft high.
> 
> Have you tried to save the seeds to regrow your own?
Click to expand...

No, because I know I have them from my aunt every year. Some day I will when my aunt is no longer around but till then I will take most her clones. She has more blue ribbons from the sate fair from growing flowers and other items, I plan to lean on hjer expertise as long as I can.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Dekster said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not had that problem of cilantro tasting like soap but I guess everyone has their thing.
> 
> For me, it's fresh peaches taste like gasoline...….but add some cream & sugar, or canned and their great. I love peaches....just not plain fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of that with peaches.  Wonder why.  The palate is a funny thing.  Another thing I am weird about is the taste of raisins.   I despise them.
Click to expand...


I've never heard of or met anyone else either.

Anything peach flavored, tastes like peaches with one exception...….Snapple Diet Peach tea has a hint of gasoline. Yep, it's weird


----------



## JustAnotherNut

evenflow1969 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> 
> 
> Cilantro is a big part of my crop. I use it when I make salsa and alot of it. Tablespoons, the shit is expensive. Not a salsa fan huh? I grow cilantro,thyme,oregano,basil,mint, black and cayanne pepper. Keep that mint off the ground or that shit will take over. Not sure what is causing that citris tone except obvioulsy citric acid but I do not understand why it is producing it. I will look into it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the heck do you grow the black peppercorns??? I've never seen the seed or plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the citrus flavor......it's possible that's the variety of the plant. IF the start came from a nursery, somebody may have mixed up the labels
> 
> 
> OH, and in general......bay leaves...….not sure they add any flavor of their own, but definitely add or enhance the flavors of other ingredients. Usually best used in those low n slow dishes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peppercorn Seeds - BLACK PEPPER - Member of the Climbing Vine Family - 50+ Seeds
> Thats one way I get clones from my aunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap those things would outgrow my pole beans that can grow 12-14ft high.
> 
> Have you tried to save the seeds to regrow your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because I know I have them from my aunt every year. Some day I will when my aunt is no longer around but till then I will take most her clones. She has more blue ribbons from the sate fair from growing flowers and other items, I plan to lean on hjer expertise as long as I can.
Click to expand...


WAIT...….you say clones as in plant starts? Not seeds???

Ask a lot of questions now while she's still able to answer & do, cause once she's gone, then it's all up to you.


----------



## evenflow1969

JustAnotherNut said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cilantro is a big part of my crop. I use it when I make salsa and alot of it. Tablespoons, the shit is expensive. Not a salsa fan huh? I grow cilantro,thyme,oregano,basil,mint, black and cayanne pepper. Keep that mint off the ground or that shit will take over. Not sure what is causing that citris tone except obvioulsy citric acid but I do not understand why it is producing it. I will look into it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the heck do you grow the black peppercorns??? I've never seen the seed or plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the citrus flavor......it's possible that's the variety of the plant. IF the start came from a nursery, somebody may have mixed up the labels
> 
> 
> OH, and in general......bay leaves...….not sure they add any flavor of their own, but definitely add or enhance the flavors of other ingredients. Usually best used in those low n slow dishes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peppercorn Seeds - BLACK PEPPER - Member of the Climbing Vine Family - 50+ Seeds
> Thats one way I get clones from my aunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap those things would outgrow my pole beans that can grow 12-14ft high.
> 
> Have you tried to save the seeds to regrow your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because I know I have them from my aunt every year. Some day I will when my aunt is no longer around but till then I will take most her clones. She has more blue ribbons from the sate fair from growing flowers and other items, I plan to lean on hjer expertise as long as I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WAIT...….you say clones as in plant starts? Not seeds???
> 
> Ask a lot of questions now while she's still able to answer & do, cause once she's gone, then it's all up to you.
Click to expand...

exactly! It puts you ahead a couple of weeks. She is in the process of recording her recipeis and growing techniques for me. A gift I plan to treasure and pass on. I spend a great deal of time with that aunt and uncle.


----------



## wasrose

Dekster said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
Click to expand...


cilantro grows VERY EASILY-----people who find it tastes like SOAP----
are MUTANTS------the cilantro aversion is a genetic recessive trait. ----
based on a mutation of a single base pair  (I think)    Anyone else in the
family so afflicted?      You would not survive in my house


----------



## PredFan

evenflow1969 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
Click to expand...


I've been fishing all my life


----------



## wasrose

evenflow1969 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that I do not like the smell of cumin. Different strokes for different folks
Click to expand...


you would not survive in my house


----------



## PredFan

depotoo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first things to do is get the Joy of Cooking cookbook.  It is an incredible guide on all things cooking.  Like an encyclopedia for cooking.
Click to expand...


Isn't it just recipes?


----------



## wasrose

martybegan said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not had that problem of cilantro tasting like soap but I guess everyone has their thing.
> 
> For me, it's fresh peaches taste like gasoline...….but add some cream & sugar, or canned and their great. I love peaches....just not plain fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cilantro=Soap thing is a specific genetic trait found in some people.
> 
> I don't have it, but my Brother in law does.
Click to expand...


pray for your nieces and nephews.       I have a thing against something in
Licorice, anise, fennel      I think its glycolic acid----but don't quote me


----------



## evenflow1969

PredFan said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been fishing all my life
Click to expand...

You will be fine in retirement then. I run walleye and perch charters on lake erie come fish with me in april! Next year I am heading to the keys to mate on some blue fin and grouper charters. Can not wait to learn how to do that and buy my own boat to do that during the winter.  My buddy Chriss is buying a 36 foot island hooper for ocean fishing this april and I will work with him next winter. I am stoked to learn it, he sais it is way more exciting than walleye and perch. He sais I will want to do it year around but I can  not imagine summer any where other than port clinton. I love the people there.


----------



## martybegan

wasrose said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not had that problem of cilantro tasting like soap but I guess everyone has their thing.
> 
> For me, it's fresh peaches taste like gasoline...….but add some cream & sugar, or canned and their great. I love peaches....just not plain fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cilantro=Soap thing is a specific genetic trait found in some people.
> 
> I don't have it, but my Brother in law does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pray for your nieces and nephews.       I have a thing against something in
> Licorice, anise, fennel      I think its glycolic acid----but don't quote me
Click to expand...


Cilantro can be replaced with other herbs, parsley as an example.


----------



## wasrose

martybegan said:


> wasrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not had that problem of cilantro tasting like soap but I guess everyone has their thing.
> 
> For me, it's fresh peaches taste like gasoline...….but add some cream & sugar, or canned and their great. I love peaches....just not plain fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cilantro=Soap thing is a specific genetic trait found in some people.
> 
> I don't have it, but my Brother in law does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pray for your nieces and nephews.       I have a thing against something in
> Licorice, anise, fennel      I think its glycolic acid----but don't quote me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cilantro can be replaced with other herbs, parsley as an example.
Click to expand...


blasphemer----parsley is to cilantro what paprika is to cayenne


----------



## depotoo

PredFan said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first things to do is get the Joy of Cooking cookbook.  It is an incredible guide on all things cooking.  Like an encyclopedia for cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it just recipes?
Click to expand...

Not at all.  Tells you what spices are, their interactions with foods, substitutions, you name it.  Read this link.  It is over a thousand pages of knowledge in cooking.
The Joy of Cooking by Irma S. Rombauer


----------



## wasrose

depotoo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first things to do is get the Joy of Cooking cookbook.  It is an incredible guide on all things cooking.  Like an encyclopedia for cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it just recipes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Tells you what spices are, their interactions with foods, substitutions, you name it.  Read this link.  It is over a thousand pages of knowledge in cooking.
> The Joy of Cooking by Irma S. Rombauer
Click to expand...


I have an old HARDCOPY of that book----it includes a recipe for
BEAR------starting from the warm dead body.    I think   "possum" 
too.


----------



## martybegan

wasrose said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not had that problem of cilantro tasting like soap but I guess everyone has their thing.
> 
> For me, it's fresh peaches taste like gasoline...….but add some cream & sugar, or canned and their great. I love peaches....just not plain fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cilantro=Soap thing is a specific genetic trait found in some people.
> 
> I don't have it, but my Brother in law does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pray for your nieces and nephews.       I have a thing against something in
> Licorice, anise, fennel      I think its glycolic acid----but don't quote me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cilantro can be replaced with other herbs, parsley as an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> blasphemer----parsley is to cilantro what paprika is to cayenne
Click to expand...


You lack vision.


----------



## depotoo

wasrose said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first things to do is get the Joy of Cooking cookbook.  It is an incredible guide on all things cooking.  Like an encyclopedia for cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it just recipes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Tells you what spices are, their interactions with foods, substitutions, you name it.  Read this link.  It is over a thousand pages of knowledge in cooking.
> The Joy of Cooking by Irma S. Rombauer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an old HARDCOPY of that book----it includes a recipe for
> BEAR------starting from the warm dead body.    I think   "possum"
> too.
Click to expand...

They keep updating it periodically, too, without losing its awesomeness.  Just making it even more awesome each time.


----------



## wasrose

martybegan said:


> wasrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not had that problem of cilantro tasting like soap but I guess everyone has their thing.
> 
> For me, it's fresh peaches taste like gasoline...….but add some cream & sugar, or canned and their great. I love peaches....just not plain fresh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cilantro=Soap thing is a specific genetic trait found in some people.
> 
> I don't have it, but my Brother in law does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pray for your nieces and nephews.       I have a thing against something in
> Licorice, anise, fennel      I think its glycolic acid----but don't quote me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cilantro can be replaced with other herbs, parsley as an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> blasphemer----parsley is to cilantro what paprika is to cayenne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lack vision.
Click to expand...


my cones is fine (retina)  -----parsley is DECORATIVE GREEN----
cilantro is-------taste.        Always remember the chefs who say 
"for color" ---------it means   "ok to leave it out".     However I have done
salads with LOTS of parsley----(when mom grew it abundantly) and it does
work as a "thing"  sorta


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?



  You need to pick up this book.
It's full of good info.


----------



## martybegan

wasrose said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cilantro=Soap thing is a specific genetic trait found in some people.
> 
> I don't have it, but my Brother in law does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pray for your nieces and nephews.       I have a thing against something in
> Licorice, anise, fennel      I think its glycolic acid----but don't quote me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cilantro can be replaced with other herbs, parsley as an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> blasphemer----parsley is to cilantro what paprika is to cayenne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lack vision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my cones is fine (retina)  -----parsley is DECORATIVE GREEN----
> cilantro is-------taste.        Always remember the chefs who say
> "for color" ---------it means   "ok to leave it out".     However I have done
> salads with LOTS of parsley----(when mom grew it abundantly) and it does
> work as a "thing"  sorta
Click to expand...


You have to use the Italian parsley.


----------



## Dekster

wasrose said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is a blast. It'sd not enough to keep you occupieds thoug. Might I suggest adding, fishing,musdhroom hunting, ands animal hunting along with the cooking. They all kinds of go together. There is a youtube video on any dsish you wanna try. Some advice I can give you is take goods records on how you change recipes to your own liking. I created some pretty goods dishes that I coulds not reprodsuce due to poor record keeping.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing as much as you can is important as well for the best flavors.  I grow everything I possibly can that isn't so fussy I can't ignore it for a week or two at a time if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esdpecially spices, they are crazy expensive and nothing better than fresh spices. Further more if you grow it you know how it was grown and what is actually going into your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure when possible.  For some reason the flavor on my home grown oregano has been off the last few years.  It has some odd citrus tone to it.  I am not sure why.   Things like rosemary are fairly easy to grow and propagate.  I have probably given away 50 rosemary plants in the last 5 years just from pruning them back and starting the plants.  Some things I can and have grown I just stopped because I didn't really like them like cilantro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cilantro grows VERY EASILY-----people who find it tastes like SOAP----
> are MUTANTS------the cilantro aversion is a genetic recessive trait. ----
> based on a mutation of a single base pair  (I think)    Anyone else in the
> family so afflicted?      You would not survive in my house
Click to expand...


Evolution requires we mutants get ahead of you Neanderthal 2.0's for the survival of humanity. 

Yes my youngest sister thinks it does as well.


----------



## Dekster

martybegan said:


> wasrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> whaddya mean no cilantro???
> 
> gotta have cilantro in fresh salsa, street tacos, even in wonton soup.
> 
> 
> stop, you're making me hungry and I need to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not had that problem of cilantro tasting like soap but I guess everyone has their thing.
> 
> For me, it's fresh peaches taste like gasoline...….but add some cream & sugar, or canned and their great. I love peaches....just not plain fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cilantro=Soap thing is a specific genetic trait found in some people.
> 
> I don't have it, but my Brother in law does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pray for your nieces and nephews.       I have a thing against something in
> Licorice, anise, fennel      I think its glycolic acid----but don't quote me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cilantro can be replaced with other herbs, parsley as an example.
Click to expand...


Substituting ingredients or adding more in is what makes a dish memorable.


----------



## Likkmee

Dekster said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those people for whom the aldehydes leave cilantro tasting like soap ergo I do not grow it or use it in my home cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not had that problem of cilantro tasting like soap but I guess everyone has their thing.
> 
> For me, it's fresh peaches taste like gasoline...….but add some cream & sugar, or canned and their great. I love peaches....just not plain fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cilantro=Soap thing is a specific genetic trait found in some people.
> 
> I don't have it, but my Brother in law does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pray for your nieces and nephews.       I have a thing against something in
> Licorice, anise, fennel      I think its glycolic acid----but don't quote me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cilantro can be replaced with other herbs, parsley as an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Substituting ingredients or adding more in is what makes a dish memorable.
Click to expand...

YUP !


----------



## fncceo

BULLDOG said:


> I suggest you try the Trump School of Cooking method. Squirt Ketchup, and mustard on the bun, add a pickle slice,  and wrap it in paper. You can't go wrong.



It must be awful to live in a world where all you see is the faces of those you hate...






You can't even talk about food without thinking of him.


----------



## petro

I went through the Cook/Chef program at a technical college in the 80's. Worked in many high end restaurants in the Twin Cities.
Did that until I was 30 and became a carpenter. 
Hated the restaurant industry as that was nothing but working nights and weekends.
Despite dealing with inclement weather I much prefer construction and being outside. What I build will last far after I am gone, what I cooked was usually crapped out the next day.


----------



## Disir

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?



There is a cookbook that was recommended here that I got for my kid that has what spices go well with what.  I can't remember who posted it.  

I didn't go to school to become a chef or take any cooking class. Everything that I learn is painful. I would take those short term cooking classes.  Later, if I retire, I wouldn't mind opening my own restaurant.  There is/was a restaurant in Key West called Moe's. It was owned by a brother and sister that were French. They would shut down for about 6 weeks and go back to France or take a vacation.  They had 2-3 different main dishes a night.A couple of soups. It was a small menu.  They were off the beaten track and they were awesome. I would do it like that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?



Just sayin, you don't need to go to cooking school to become an outstanding chef.
Consider, Bobby Flay... a very successful chef/restaurateur and iron chef winner has been beat multiple times by home cooks.
I find experienced home cooks out perform restaurant food hands down. 
I sure do. It isn't even close. The food I make is only beat by the best of restaurants.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

iamwhatiseem said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin, you don't need to go to cooking school to become an outstanding chef.
> Consider, Bobby Flay... a very successful chef/restaurateur and iron chef winner has been beat multiple times by home cooks.
> I find experienced home cooks out perform restaurant food hands down.
> I sure do. It isn't even close. The food I make is only beat by the best of restaurants.
Click to expand...


  If you enjoy cooking and the challenge it represents you cant help but be good at it.
  The Wife has a friend who decided she wanted to learn how to cook,she's terrible at it by the way,her problem is she has a preconceived notion on what she likes and will change the recipe based on her supposed taste.
   Of course this usually fails.
She wanted to learn how to make a perfect steak so we bought her a Thermoworks thermometer and instructions on how to reverse sear a steak. She doesnt like rare or medium steaks so she over cooked it and couldnt figure out why it was tough and tasteless.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

HereWeGoAgain said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin, you don't need to go to cooking school to become an outstanding chef.
> Consider, Bobby Flay... a very successful chef/restaurateur and iron chef winner has been beat multiple times by home cooks.
> I find experienced home cooks out perform restaurant food hands down.
> I sure do. It isn't even close. The food I make is only beat by the best of restaurants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you enjoy cooking and the challenge it represents you cant help but be good at it.
> The Wife has a friend who decided she wanted to learn how to cook,she's terrible at it by the way,her problem is she has a preconceived notion on what she likes and will change the recipe based on her supposed taste.
> Of course this usually fails.
> She wanted to learn how to make a perfect steak so we bought her a Thermoworks thermometer and instructions on how to reverse sear a steak. She doesnt like rare or medium steaks so she over cooked it and couldnt figure out why it was tough and tasteless.
Click to expand...


Haha... reminds me of my mother. She has asked me many times over the years how do I make a chicken breast so juicy, how is my pork chops so tender etc. etc.
  First and foremost you have to love cooking. There is a HUGE difference in a meal when cooked by someone who cooked out of love vs. cooked out of necessity... just need to feed the family. 
  I make chicken pot pie occasionally, and have been asked a number of times over the years how do i make it this good. I tell them, then the first thing they say "I don't have time to do that...I don't have time to get fresh ingredients etc. ... you know... how many hours a day to you watch television again?
   Cooking well is not that hard, but like anything else you want to do well... you have to want to do it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

iamwhatiseem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin, you don't need to go to cooking school to become an outstanding chef.
> Consider, Bobby Flay... a very successful chef/restaurateur and iron chef winner has been beat multiple times by home cooks.
> I find experienced home cooks out perform restaurant food hands down.
> I sure do. It isn't even close. The food I make is only beat by the best of restaurants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you enjoy cooking and the challenge it represents you cant help but be good at it.
> The Wife has a friend who decided she wanted to learn how to cook,she's terrible at it by the way,her problem is she has a preconceived notion on what she likes and will change the recipe based on her supposed taste.
> Of course this usually fails.
> She wanted to learn how to make a perfect steak so we bought her a Thermoworks thermometer and instructions on how to reverse sear a steak. She doesnt like rare or medium steaks so she over cooked it and couldnt figure out why it was tough and tasteless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha... reminds me of my mother. She has asked me many times over the years how do I make a chicken breast so juicy, how is my pork chops so tender etc. etc.
> First and foremost you have to love cooking. There is a HUGE difference in a meal when cooked by someone who cooked out of love vs. cooked out of necessity... just need to feed the family.
> I make chicken pot pie occasionally, and have been asked a number of times over the years how do i make it this good. I tell them, then the first thing they say "I don't have time to do that...I don't have time to get fresh ingredients etc. ... you know... how many hours a day to you watch television again?
> Cooking well is not that hard, but like anything else you want to do well... you have to want to do it.
Click to expand...


  I love getting in over my head!!!
I spent days gathering my ingredients and cookware for a Demi Glace recipe. From beef and lamb bones for the marrow to the size pot needed with a pour spout on the bottom.
  I got the the recipe from "The Saucier's Apprentice" after gathering all the ingredients and cookware it took almost another four days to make it.
   Man was I nervous when it came to tasting after all that work!!

   Turned out fantastic!!!
Froze a bunch of it into cubes then vac packed them into usable portions.


----------



## danielpalos

https://theculinarycook.com/learning-to-cook-online/


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?



My best friend little brother wen to c.i.a upstate ny ...on of the best culinary schools on the planet does that count?...derp
Go for it ...I'm sure yoU can probably find some local courses near you .

Isnt it great to be able to do whatever ya want just for the sheer enjoyment of it .
I'm going back to work at a greenhouse nursery in the spring ....cause I wanna ...I seem to have a natural green thumb always have ...doing it for some learnins and cause I enjoy it...


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first things to do is get the Joy of Cooking cookbook.  It is an incredible guide on all things cooking.  Like an encyclopedia for cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it just recipes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Tells you what spices are, their interactions with foods, substitutions, you name it.  Read this link.  It is over a thousand pages of knowledge in cooking.
> The Joy of Cooking by Irma S. Rombauer
Click to expand...

No one who takes the time to read the intro to the sections and follows directions can fail.  The book that taught me to cook half way decently.


----------



## peach174

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?



Yes I do.
I had to learn how to cook high protein meats and what spices were good to go with each type of meat.

I took this cooking course three years ago at;
Online Courses & Lectures for Home Study and Lifelong Learning
It's worth it and it's on sale right now.
Link
The Everyday Gourmet: Rediscovering the Lost Art of Cooking


----------



## depotoo

OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first things to do is get the Joy of Cooking cookbook.  It is an incredible guide on all things cooking.  Like an encyclopedia for cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it just recipes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Tells you what spices are, their interactions with foods, substitutions, you name it.  Read this link.  It is over a thousand pages of knowledge in cooking.
> The Joy of Cooking by Irma S. Rombauer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one who takes the time to read the intro to the sections and follows directions can fail.  The book that taught me to cook half way decently.
Click to expand...

I still will run to it on occasion 30 something years later.


----------



## miketx

PredFan said:


> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?


HereWeGoAgain


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering going to cooking school. I'll be retiring in 3 years and I want to do something completely different. Something fun and I like to cook already.
> 
> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first things to do is get the Joy of Cooking cookbook.  It is an incredible guide on all things cooking.  Like an encyclopedia for cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it just recipes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Tells you what spices are, their interactions with foods, substitutions, you name it.  Read this link.  It is over a thousand pages of knowledge in cooking.
> The Joy of Cooking by Irma S. Rombauer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one who takes the time to read the intro to the sections and follows directions can fail.  The book that taught me to cook half way decently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still will run to it on occasion 30 something years later.
Click to expand...

Classics never go out of style.


----------



## Thunk

PredFan said:


> I'm not thinking about becoming a chef, too much work and I'm going to be retired. I just want to be able to create dishes of my own. I want to learn what to do if my dish contains say, cauliflower. What kind of spices go well with that or what meats or other vegetables.
> 
> Anyone here able to do that now?



I've been doing that since age 3 when I dragged a chair over to the stove to stand on & my mom showed me how to make scrambled eggs. 

I can make the best red sauce known to mankind...I still suck at making breads from scratch! 

Every herb & spice in my cupboard I have used too much of atleast once & ruined the dish. 

I'm still always mixing different things together to see how they taste...every once in a while...it's a hit. 

Mom & sis always used me as a taster to tell them what to add to a dish. 

Cooking is all trial & error & remembering it (but your failures seem to be easy to remember). 

For a cake, you mix all the liquids completely before adding the flour and other dry ingredients. 

I put garlic into my red sauce at the beginning, middle, and end of the simmering...it'll give different flavors depending on how long it's cooked. (think raw onion Vs. sauteed onion).


----------



## Thunk

Thunk said:


> I'm still always mixing different things together to see how they taste...every once in a while...it's a hit.



Latest hit...

Mix a spoon full of  mayo with a spoon full of hot horseradish then mix in the pack of tuna for the best tuna sammich you've ever tasted!


----------

